# Visiting Essential Depot



## CaraBou (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm leaving soon for a much needed dose of sunshine, and will find myself awfully close to Essential Depot in Sebring, Florida.  They have limited hours and days that they are open to the public, but the stars have somehow aligned and their timeframes will work great for me.  On top of that, they say they'll share wine with their guests/customers.  My kind of place!  So I will try very hard to make this work. 

The real plus here for me is that they only ship a few items to Alaska, so most of their inventory has been off-limits to me.  Like the great (and cheap) red silicone mold that everyone raves about!  They will ship lye up here but not a mold -- go figure!  So anyway, this is on my hot list and it will make the trip worth it if I leave with nothing else (but a tan of course).  

It appears from the FAA website that I can check in my baggage up to 68 fluid ounces of "hazardous material" EOs/FOs (perfumes/toiletries/medicinal items), as long as the individual bottles don't exceed 18 oz.  I was shocked (and thrilled!) by this -- am I not reading something right?  
http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org...media/materialscarriedbypassengersandcrew.pdf

I am really hoping I like their lavender (no more of that camphor crap please!), but I'll have room for more as long as I don't pack too much other stuff (what more do I need than shorts, snorkel, and swimsuit anyway).  I am so excited as shipping is such an issue to Alaska!

Has anyone ever been to the Essential Depot store, or have any favorite CP scents you order from them?  Give me your recommendations for scents to sniff and other items to oogle over!  Unfortunately they are going to limit me to just 3 hours in the store -- I guess they know how we soapers are -- so I better go prepared with a list!


----------



## AKjulz (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh how exciting!!!! Hope you have a wonderful time in FL, be sure to overload on that much needed vitamin D.  And while you're at Essentil Depot feel free to shop for me too


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 3, 2013)

I am so excited for you!  I have to say that it is their lavender that I dislike. Sorry!

But, I am hopping to make it down there myself in the next year. I want the opportunity to smell all the scents I have been too cheap to try.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 3, 2013)

That would be too fun. But i do have to say that i have purchased many essential oils from them, and i wont do it again. When compared to other companies essential oils, they just dont compare. Their scent does stay in the soap, but the quality just isnt the same. But i do buy their lye regularly!  Sorry to spoil your trip, i hope i havent. Have a great time, and enjoy that sun! I hope you arent getting hit by the current storm, for the next few days we will range from -11 to +15 here in colorado. Have a great trip!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 4, 2013)

Sounds unanimous that they aren't the EO-go-to guys.  Too bad, but it is what it is.  I'll still be glad to bring back silicone (and drink the wine).  Anyone have any advice against that?


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 4, 2013)

houseofwool, in your reply to my Camphor Camo post, you implied you found a better lavender.  Who was that from, and is it good enough to recommend?  I did like the Glory Bee L. angustifolia but they don't ship to AK and I can only buy in small quantities unless I take a second mortgage on my house.  I really want a good lavender and don't want to waste more money trying to find it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 4, 2013)

I would still be excited about visiting there, even with the many poor reviews.  It's still a warehouse full of EOs, and you do get to sniff before you buy!  (maybe?).  Considering the difficulty and expense of getting stuff to Alaska, I would go ahead and buy stuff.  If the lavender is camphoraceous, try to sweeten it up with something else--litsea cubeba?  Or, use that lavender if you're blending with stinkers, like tea tree.

Liberty Naturals is in Oregon, maybe check out their lavender.  I've bought from them before but not lavender.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 4, 2013)

You can bet on it, soap_rat!  I'll be whiffing away (assuming they accommodate me) and loading with what I like.  I have never been in place like that.  I did find older posts here with ED recommendations, namely, Lily of the Valley FO and Rosemary EO.  

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34552


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 4, 2013)

I use EDs lavadin grosso and find it works well. Still a bit camphorus though.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 4, 2013)

I tried New Direction Aromatics. I've been sticking with their 40/42 blend. They are located in Western Canada so shipping to the Midwest is a little bit slow. 

My sister found a 30/32 blend that she likes, but it is more expensive.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 5, 2013)

I would do the same CaraBou- sniff away! and being in your shoes with things that are hard to obtain, i would buy some too. enjoy your trip!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll ask what their best sellers are, maybe that will put my nose on the right trail.


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Dec 5, 2013)

i was there this summer its a lovely little shop! it is tucked into the back  of a cluster of buildings. the puppy there is a sweet heart and everyone (only one lady at the time) loved her and got a bunch of stuff


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 5, 2013)

Sweetlily321, how cool you were there!  Any recommendations to check out? Good to know the pearl is encompassed by clam; I'd hate to miss it just because it is tucked away from view.  

I'm so glad you mentioned the puppy -- I will bring a biscuit!  I'll be ready for a little puppy love by then, after a week of alligators!


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Dec 6, 2013)

i don't know much of the town and what is in it besides ED, because i was down from CT to see family in the citrus county so it was a good long drive. was nice to smell everything before i got it. bring cash with you in smaller bills its easer for them. i have to say get there pineapple FO it soaps lovely and makes nice bath bombs you'll have to smell it to know what I'm talking about i wanted to eat it.


----------



## neeners (Dec 6, 2013)

how exciting!  happy tanning!!!

I'm not sure if they have, but bring some coffee beans in a small container.  sniff that in between sniffing the other stuff.  it's to clear your nose pallet.  if you don't, scents start blending in with one another.....

safe travels, and happy shopping!


----------



## kazmi (Dec 6, 2013)

I bought their Lemon Blossom FO.  It's not a true 'citrus' smell.  More of a 'blossom' scent (if that makes sense LOL) but still nice.  I've only made a sample cp bar of it to test it out, no issues soaping with it, and so far it is lasting nicely (made 10/12/13).   Have fun on your vaca!  Enjoy!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 9, 2013)

kazmi said:


> I bought their Lemon Blossom FO.  It's not a true 'citrus' smell.  More of a 'blossom' scent (if that makes sense LOL) but still nice.  I've only made a sample cp bar of it to test it out, no issues soaping with it, and so far it is lasting nicely (made 10/12/13).   Have fun on your vaca!  Enjoy!



lol, so it smells like the flowers on a lemon tree, right?   I love orange blossom btw!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 19, 2013)

I am going to ED tomorrow! So excited. It is my last day in Florida before I go home (to my beer soap swap package - yay!). But it turns out my FL friends that I'm visiting are going with me to Sebring, which worries me a little. Guess I can't really spend 2 or 3 hours smelling scents and drinking wine! And through all of that, I hope I don't forget to buy the silicon molds that I originally wanted to buy lol


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 19, 2013)

If they're really your friends they'll understand that this is a big deal to you.  Maybe google something nearby that they can do while you spend time there--or have them bring extra wine, and they can sit and drink while you don't, so you can drive them back!


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 19, 2013)

soap_rat said:


> If they're really your friends they'll understand that this is a big deal to you.  Maybe google something nearby that they can do while you spend time there--or have them bring extra wine, and they can sit and drink while you don't, so you can drive them back!



Enjoy!  I hoping to go there myself the next time I am in Florida!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 19, 2013)

I would ask them to help you pick out some scents so you know what they would like for future soapy-goods


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 22, 2013)

I brought back 5 EOs and 1 FO, and all made it though the TSA check (they even went through my bag and left their telltale card).  That was a relief, as I just wasn't sure given some of the low flashpoints (though the bottles weren't marked with this info).  I smelled nearly every fragrance in the store!  I narrowed down my selection by not buying similar scents (e.g., only one fruity, one minty, etc), not duplicating what I had at home (e.g., lemony), staying away from expensive items, and only picking what I really liked and thought would be good in soap.  It took me about 1.5 hours and 2 glasses of wine to do that 8).  I also bought two molds and some alkanet powder (yay - I can make blue and purple now!).  

The scents I bought were: 

Lavendin EO
Rosemary EO
Bergamot EO
Juniper Leaf EO
Mentha Piperita EO
Passion Fruit FO ( similar scent to Pineapple FO but cheaper)

I really like the Lavendin EO, and it was _hands down_ better than their Lavender EO and English Lavender FO.  It has quite a delicate, light scent so we'll see how it holds up in CP.  Fingers are crossed tight because lavender is a staple for me and this would fit that niche.  I had never smelled lavendin before so didn't know what to expect.  It was a very pleasant surprise. Upon return home, I compared it side by side with the L. angustifolia I like from GloryBee and they are very similar.  Neither of these companies will ship fragrances to AK, but my FL friends said they'd be a middleman for me 

Some of the scents I liked but forewent on for various reasons include Aniseseed, Petitgrain, and Palmerosa EOs.  I might regret these decisions later since no shipping was necessary and theoretically, I could have legally put 10 more 4 oz bottles in my checked luggage. All in all though, there were a lot more fragrances I didn't like than did like, so I'm really glad I got to smell before purchasing.  I already have enough so-so scents in my collection!

Last thing, the puppy wasn't there.  No puppy love for me!:cry:  But it was really fun anyway, and I'd recommend anyone drop in if they are in the area.  The staff were all really nice and the wine was a great touch!


----------

